# Stealth Drive!!!



## sladesurfer (Oct 6, 2006)

Check out my stealth drive :thumb:  I have to paint the mesh more black cause i scratched some of it To open the drive I can push the right hand button the normal way and Hot Keyed it so i can open and close the drive with a press of a button on my keyboard


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 6, 2006)

Clever mod - proves you aren't all thumbs


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 6, 2006)

cool .. I like it


----------



## sladesurfer (Oct 6, 2006)

I can still open the drive the normal way by pressing the right hand corner of the stealth cover. I also added  HOT key to my keyboard so i can close and open the drive at a press of the button. Removed the software already  Rest of my PC


----------



## ktr (Oct 6, 2006)

how do you eject it? should should dremal a small square near the button, then widen the hole, and finally glue the the spare square on the button.


----------



## sladesurfer (Oct 7, 2006)

So, The first drive bay is my optical drive and the second bay is my 300w Dedicated VGA power supply.


----------



## Agility (Oct 7, 2006)

Looks good. I like your clean case.


----------



## Judas (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice work,great looking mod


----------



## devinXkillyou (Oct 8, 2006)

i love stealth drives, nice work


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 8, 2006)

sladesurfer said:


> So, The first drive bay is my optical drive and the second bay is my 300w Dedicated VGA power supply.



What's the point of having a 300W Dedicated VGA PSU if your 6500 doesn't need an External Power Connector? Just wondering...

Nice job on the stealth drive BTW.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 8, 2006)

quite the unusual mod


----------



## sladesurfer (Oct 8, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> What's the point of having a 300W Dedicated VGA PSU if your 6500 doesn't need an External Power Connector? Just wondering...
> 
> Nice job on the stealth drive BTW.



Im Just waiting for the new DX10 cards


----------



## Agility (Oct 8, 2006)

Never question unusual people as they do unusual things that DOES really catches the attention or impress people that calls him unusual. LOL!


----------



## wtf8269 (Oct 8, 2006)

This is a good mod that's not hard to do that makes your PC look 20x better. Good job.


----------



## beachbum86 (Oct 16, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> quite the unusual mod



Actually its a very common mod, very nice looking btw  

Good Job.


----------



## Agility (Oct 16, 2006)

And your meshed drive looks warped.


----------



## Carcenomy (Oct 24, 2006)

Why have you routed that SATA cable right over the pretty light-up ASUS badge, which is a defining feature of your motherboard?


----------



## beachbum86 (Oct 25, 2006)

LOL, the badge doesnt define the motherboard....O/C'ing and other nice features do.


----------



## drade (Oct 25, 2006)

Very nice mod, loving the stealth drives I have the same thing (stealth top drive), great cpu cooler, loving it!


----------



## Carcenomy (Oct 25, 2006)

beachbum86 said:


> LOL, the badge doesnt define the motherboard....O/C'ing and other nice features do.


The standard P5B overclocks bloody brilliantly too - it just doesn't have the sweet 8-phase power. C'mon, really, why would you spend the extra for just one feature when the Deluxe gains much?


----------

